# BlueHost hosting service...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have just now received word from BlueHost that my account has been set up. I have done nothing to it except to set up the Cpanel password.

I would very much appreciate suggestions/information from others who have their sites with BlueHost as to what you all are glad you did & what you wish you had done yet didn't. 

At this time it is all looking rather confusing, yet I've spoken on the phone with BH agents several times and they have all been patient, polite and helpful

I do know I will only be keeping this one domain, though will be setting up several sub-domains. I will also be needing some type of "buy it" button for the "jewelry" (and old construction-type toys) I'll be offerring for sale. I will also be wanting a "blog" on several different subjects and, as yet, I have no idea how to do this. All will be a learning experience for this old lady; so any ideas/suggestions (what to do or what not to do) would be appreciated.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I used BlueHost for a forum I managed. Bluehost is Top Shelf. You will never be sorry having them as your server host. Very little down time, if there is they tell you ahead of time and schedule it for early am. You will be happy.

Daniel


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, it is not easy for me. I went to my cPanel and attempted to create an FTP account. I was told I already had two that had been automatically set up for me and all I needed now was to download an FTP "program".

Then I attempted to install WordPress and that took me to "mojomarketing" that already had me logged in. I clicked the hyperlink to "install new" to get the WordPress installed and it told me "uploading script package". The installation was never ending. I clicked the button to "my installs" to see if the WordPress had actually installed, it was showing it had been installed; so I clicked on that hyperlink that was showing as my installation and another page that came up told me the page could not be found. So I clicked the hyperlink "button" called "Admin login" and it asked for my user name and password, which of course I don't know because I am not the one who set this mojo thing up.

So it looks like Mojo had already set me up an account under the name of motdaugr, which was showing at the top; yet I have no idea what the password is as I had not set this up. This page had a button to "view my profile", another to "activate storefront", neither of which I had set up.

Thus, I sent that mojo an email asking for clarification as to what was occurring. 

I've feeling as though I have totally lost control of the account at BlueHost....


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Did you download an ftp client yet? I like Filezilla - it's free and it works with all platforms. You will need this to upload the pages you create (ie. your website).

You do not need to create an FTP account unless you would like to give someone else access to your site. Bluehost created your FTP account when they set up your server space.

Did you try your bluehost password as the admin login for wordpress/mojomarketing? Presumably Bluehost also set this up for you and if they did not send you a new password to use with it, the best guess (I do not use WP or Bluehost) would be that they set it up with the same username and password as your main account with them.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a blue host account. I found their faq's and support people very helpful. In the past I've used it mostly for video hosting. I record most of my son's sporting events and it was just easier to post the games there for the coaches and other parents to watch.

Now I'm just using it mostly for backing up my personal files off my computer much like those paid sites advertise. It's good to know that there is an off site backup of our family pictures.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

No, I have not downloaded an ftp client yet. (I'll look at that "Filezilla" when I do.) Yes I called BlueHost and was informed the ftp had been automatically set up and, as you said mistletoad, I do not need to create another.

I don't think I tried my bluehost password as the admin login for wordpress/mojomarketing because I never clicked on the "admin button". I did get an email from Wordpress telling me what "user name" to use and telling me to use the same password as I did to set the Wordpress account up, which I think I know but am not sure. (I only remember setting up two passwords, one was for my main cPanel; so I guess the other was for WordPress; however, I've seen 3 sites (FTP, MOJO & WordPress) telling me I had an account with them that I did not set up that I'm quite confused.)

Apparently, upon purchasing an account with BlueHost, I winded up with an FTP account as well. That makes two accounts. Then it seems I somehow got a MOJO account...have no idea how...and then when I attempted to get WordPress, I was given an account for that as well.

I wanted WordPress so I have attempted to get that installed, and the installation process was never ending; so after a full 10+ minutes of its downloading, I closed the window and sent an email to MOJO (another account I didn't know I had that apparently has come with my BlueHost account) asking for help. A "Nick" from MOJO told me what to do; so I did that, which turned out to be the very same process I had done before, i.e. with the installation continuing indefinately. Then I decided to click on the "my installs" button to see if either of those actually completed and discovered I now have WordPress installed two times...yes twice. I clicked to uninstall one of them and got the message it would be a "permanent" uninstall; so not knowing if that perment uninstall would take only one of those off or take them both off, I stopped there and did not uninstall. So I now have WordPress as an installation twice.

I am feeling completely overwhelmed. Seems getting a site hosted by BlueHost has come with a lot to do before I can even start creating it. 
Apparently I have a web page to build at BlueHost and I have a "site" (store front) to "activate" at MOJO and I have a site at WordPress to work on.
I don't understand how purchasing only one site from BlueHost could turn into 3 sites I have to work with. I am feeling so very overwhelmed.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

You do sound overwhelmed, but you can do this. You have 3 things to work on (that will all be part of one site) because you want 3 different things to be part of your website - the site itself, a storefront, and a blog. I think it would be easier for you it you picked one thing to work on first - either a simple web page or the blog. Then add the storefront after you have the site looking like you want it to.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Mistletoad, that was my plan. The overwhelming part comes in not understand the terms (on buttons and on hyperlinks) as well as not understanding how I winded up with so many sites when I only purchased one.

BlueHost has just sent me an email telling me the site at WordPress is one and the same as the BlueHost site. That in and of itself reduces my frustrations significantly. Apparently by developing the site at WordPress, I'm developing the site I purchased from BlueHost; and that site gives me the option of having all 3 parts I wanted, i.e. the site, the blog and the store.

Now if only I can understand what MOJO is for and how it can be useful to me...also I need to understand how to get "ONE" of those WordPress installations removed without deleting the other one....This is what is worrying me most right now.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Mojo Marketplace was for a one-click installation of Wordpress. You have WordPress installed twice because you installed it twice. If you delete one it should not affect the other at all, but if, for some strange reason, it deletes both, you could always install it again (once).


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Finally!! 

BlueHost has a lot of patience to deal with someone like me. When I want something I go after it until I get it. In my ignorance I really messed up what was suppose to be easy.

BlueHost has straightened the WordPress installation(s) for me and now I only have one showing up. 

I also have a better understanding of how MOJO Marketplace helps.

Thank all for hanging in with me while I learn.


----------

